# My thoughts on humanity



## Wonderland_j17 (Oct 18, 2011)

In a writing mood...
There was a girl, abused and fragile was her core covered by a heavy suit of armour that weighed her down. Robbed of her innocence nobody knew. Behind thoose amazing round eyes was a deep wisdom beyond her years. She held an inportant truth deep inside that twisted body and ill mind of hers, it was a knowlege something she wanted to share so bad but nobody could understand because everyone was oblivious to their own true nature. The immense frustration that girl carried with her everyday it was such a burden, In this world she was just an outsider looking in at everything and everyone, no one was safe from that. She was a fantastic puppetier she fit in perfectly in the flesh of a distorted body and fake smiles, a walking camera was what she really was&#8230;always looking in but never getting too close so she didn't get infected by the plague of humanity. She would always try exposing people to their true selves with her dusty old film&#8230; but they just didn't see it. If you openned up her skull you would find a clock&#8230; ticking constantly in her brain waiting...waiting&#8230;and waiting. How could they not see how predictable they are? Fucking idiots, scum of the earth. As much as she despised them she did always fall in love with their tragedy it got her everytime, thats how she lived her life by feeling the pain caused by others to others. She never wanted to fix them she just wanted to watch them destroy eachother. She never took off her armour but well manipulated others to take off their steel and give up their dignity to her, they never knew that her armour remained under that beautiful smile, but theese are times of war.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I like that, its very honest. I can relate..."fantastic puppetier." We make the best actresses.







I write poetry, if you like poems.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> I like that, its very honest. I can relate..."fantastic puppetier." We make the best actresses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prophesize a collaborative effort towards a best selling book of DP poetry. Please send me a signed copy with my bill.


----------



## Wonderland_j17 (Oct 18, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> I prophesize a collaborative effort towards a best selling book of DP poetry. Please send me a signed copy with my bill.


??? Im slightly confused.


----------



## Wonderland_j17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wonderland_j17 said:


> In a writing mood...
> There was a girl, abused and fragile was her core covered by a heavy suit of armour that weighed her down. Robbed of her innocence nobody knew. Behind thoose amazing round eyes was a deep wisdom beyond her years. She held an inportant truth deep inside that twisted body and ill mind of hers, it was a knowlege something she wanted to share so bad but nobody could understand because everyone was oblivious to their own true nature. The immense frustration that girl carried with her everyday it was such a burden, In this world she was just an outsider looking in at everything and everyone, no one was safe from that. She was a fantastic puppetier she fit in perfectly in the flesh of a distorted body and fake smiles, a walking camera was what she really was&#8230;always looking in but never getting too close so she didn't get infected by the plague of humanity. She would always try exposing people to their true selves with her dusty old film&#8230; but they just didn't see it. If you openned up her skull you would find a clock&#8230; ticking constantly in her brain waiting...waiting&#8230;and waiting. How could they not see how predictable they are? Fucking idiots, scum of the earth. As much as she despised them she did always fall in love with their tragedy it got her everytime, thats how she lived her life by feeling the pain caused by others to others. She never wanted to fix them she just wanted to watch them destroy eachother. She never took off her armour but well manipulated others to take off their steel and give up their dignity to her, they never knew that her armour remained under that beautiful smile, but theese are times of war.


----------



## Wonderland_j17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Id love to read some of your poetry miss


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

wow....wow. Really very good. I enjoyed this so much, could really relate.


----------

